# What's The Difference Between High Tech And Low Tech?



## AquaShrimp (Jun 3, 2008)

What is the difference between a low tech aquarium and a high tech aquarium? Is Low Tech Better than high tech or is high tech better than low tech?


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

There is no definition for low and hi tech tanks, but the main difference is money you've spend  Let's say that mine 15g with HO T5 lighting, DIY CO2 and HOB filter is low-tech. Usually a high-tech aquariums are equiped with nicest filtration, pressurized CO2 with ph-controller and most expensive lighting. But anyway, the line beetween low and high tech tanks is very thin, in my opinion.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

personally i consider high tech the point in witch you have high lights (above 2 wpg) and pressurized CO2 really. in my opinion it has nothing to do with money (there are plenty of DIYers who do build high tech set up for cheap) it's just that the added equipment does add up to more money. also high tech tank require a bit more matenence (constant firtz and the such).


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

There's no "official" definition so everyone has a bit of their own take. To me "high tech" is a tank with more than 2 watts per gallon of lighting plus CO2. Low tech is less than 2wpg and usually no CO2. Dosing Excel to me is still low tech.

Everyone kinda has their own definition, however.

One is not necessarily better than the other. IMO low tech is easier to set up and maintain than high tech- so these setups are my personal preference.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

This is always an interesting question. The answer depend on who you talk to. "High tech" has usually been thought of as involving pricey gadgets and equipment that helps speed plant growth, promote more robust, stronger, and colorful plants, as well as long term growth. This can include lighting, C02 equipment, substrate heaters, oxygenators, automatic dosers, whatever.

Higher light and C02 levels enable some plants to grow underwater that otherwise would be near impossible. It is also a fact that increased C02 and light levels speed up the growh rate of every aquatic plant.

It is not just a question of money, but rather of expectations. The serious "Amano like" aquascaper tends to go more high tech because they want fast results and want to be able to mold and sculpt the aquascape as it grows. The low tech junkie considers it a worthy challenge to grow plants in a more natural way and is not so concerned with the asthetic value.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

My personal definition revolves solely around the amount of light on the tank. Low light is more forgiving so people don't have to be so "technical" about maintaining their tanks. They can use DIY CO2, Excel, or nothing. They can grow a variety of low to medium light plants. If anything goes wrong, such as algae, things happen at a slow enough pace to be rather relaxed about it all. You still have to deal with it, but it's not an emergency that has to be handled overnight.

However, high lighting drives everything to a whole new level which, in my mind, requires much more "technical" knowledge and, in general, equipment. DIY for a tank with 4wpg? Some may be able to do it, but if it's a large tank, it can be extremely difficult to pull off successfully; therefore, driving the need for pressurized CO2. It also drives the need for ferts and a large mass load of plants. If anything goes wrong (algae), it can go south in a hurry. Waiting a week can be too long. Waiting a day could be too long, depending on the problem. Too much CO2? Fish could be dying quickly. To me, high tech means you need to have a much higher technical knowledge of what you're doing and, generally speaking, much higher technical equipment to handle the tank.

Whether you spend a fortune on it or not does not matter to me. There are a lot of wonderful DIY tanks that are high tech. People know how to make high lights out of second hand parts. People know how to get CO2 in the tank without having the latest and greatest gadgetry. The main difference is their knowledge.

When I first came here, I knew I wanted to go high tech specifically so I could have a greater variety of plants I could grow, most especially plants with red coloring. With that goal in mind, I knew I had to have high lighting. That meant I needed pressurized CO2. And then good filtration. And drop checkers. And a reactor. And... and... and... Geeez! It was so overwhelming that I ran away for a few months once I saw what I was getting myself into!

As I sit, I have a LOT of fancy, expensive, so-called "high tech" equipment. But my tank remains low tech. I just yanked out the silk (yes, you read right, SILK) plants yesterday. All the money and equipment has not made my tank high tech. That's because I lack one very important — if not THE most important — ingredient: Knowledge.

I'm learning. It's taking me time. It's one learning curve after the other. But I'm getting there. And, hopefully, I'll be able to switch to high tech soon (meaning, I'll be able to turn my bright lights on for the first time and then do all I can to keep up with those lights).

So the line I use to differentiate "low tech" and "high tech" is not money nor equipment, but is the level of light and level of knowledge in handling the demands that light places on the tank.

I'm sure there are as many definitions for the terms as there are people and tanks.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

'Low Tech': Definition & Typical Setup


----------

